

Jive Preps For IPO; Facebook, Google, McAfee Execs On Board - churp
http://blogs.forbes.com/tomiogeron/2011/03/30/jive-preps-for-ipo-facebook-google-mcafee-execs-on-board/

======
adambard
I was seriously looking into Jive a few months back when my company was
looking to replace its decrepit old intranet. It looked like a really
excellent product with useful features.

That was with their old website, which contained information about their
product. This new one is a buzzword nightmare, I can't stand to read it.
Suddenly I hate the company.

